# Oh oh, trunk button



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

As expected my trunk button release is dead, as the trunk was dirty almost all winter I used the remote to open it. It's not a big deal and on warranty so just to let you know. I'll put my summer tires at the dealer soon so I'll tell them to take a look in that in the same time. Have a nice one everybody!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine died this winter as well, at 38K. Have 41K on my car now, so no warranty. When I press the switch on the trunk now it does not make that clicking feeling at all. Kinda feel like GM owes me a free new switch considering it was designed to fail allowing water to get into the switch with the original design. 

Anyone know the updated part number for the switch, or for that matter even the old part number? I have never been able to located this part online.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have my car in at the dealer right now for the sticky steering problem and told them the trunk release button was acting up too, along with reprogramming the key fob to have the double press on the trunk button to open it. I have about 400 miles before my warranty is up so getting these issues taken care of.

Trunk release button part # 95166041

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...-release-button-replacement-2.html#post344130

Trunk release button fix:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-appearance-body/9934-repair-your-trunk-switch.html


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> Trunk release button part # 95166041


I seen that part number listed on the other thread, though I'm not sure if its correct. According to the website you linked to its item 9 which is not a switch but the wiring harness to power the trunk release.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

The double click release is a good idea. I came out of work the other day in a blizzard and found the trunk open. I must have hit the button in my pocket at work.
Fortunately it only was open a few inches.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Barefeet said:


> The double click release is a good idea. I came out of work the other day in a blizzard and found the trunk open. I must have hit the button in my pocket at work.
> Fortunately it only was open a few inches.


I got the double shot relay installed about 6 months ago, fixed that issue. However I think if your finding your trunk open it might be a sign of water getting into the switch, shorting it out and popping the trunk. The double shot relay is a bandaid fix for the real issue. 

Two days before my trunk switch failed(months after the double shot was installed) I went and opened my trunk during an ice storm, it opened fine. When I went to close the trunk the actual latch mechanism was partially closed and I could not close my trunk. If I hit the trunk mounted switch it would open, but pop back slightly and I could hear a slight electronic hum sound. 

Using the key fob the latch worked just fine, I assumed it might just need some lubrication. Sprayed trunk latch with WD40 but trunk mounted switch still caused the trunk latch to mess up. A day later my trunk switch no longer worked. I assume this switch misbehavior I was seeing was related to water in the switch during the ice storm and that's why it failed. 

I got to thinking, how would my trunk have behaved if I did not have the double shot relay installed? Bet I would have found my trunk open just like I did this summer after a few thunder storms(yes my car sits outside all year long).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi bigluke,

Are you still having this problem with your trunk release button? I will be glad to reach out to your dealership on your behalf so that this can be looked at. Please send a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if I can be of any assistance. I look forward to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Kristen but called my dealer already since i'll put my summer tires on and they'll replace my trunk switch at the same time in two weeks.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Is there an updated trunk button part? One that doesn't fail? If so what years came with the new design?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have heard there is an updated design, I however never have been able to track down the part number. Would just fix mine myself if I even knew how to find this part. every website I look at never seems to list this switch. 

I have heard its included in some wire harness or with the licence plate light assembly, but have not been able to confirm.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

money_man said:


> Is there an updated trunk button part? One that doesn't fail? If so what years came with the new design?


I replaced mine after the warranty ran out. Its fairly easy and its all one component. Includes the lights for the license plate also. It says its the second design on the part number which is 95474100.


Go here: 95474100 LICENSE LAMP for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for posting that, you are going to help allot of people who's switch died just out of warranty.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I assume the 2014 cruzes have the updated trunk button?


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

mine has died this winter as well. Is it repairable or most likely shorted out and needs replacing?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

If you have the backup camera it is a different part number however for the 2013 and probably 2014 model. Go here:LID & COMPONENTS for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze (LTZ)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

money_man said:


> I assume the 2014 cruzes have the updated trunk button?


If I look at my 2012 with the trunk open, you can see in all 4 corners of the switch they designed the rubber to have an exposed, cut corner. I'm not sure how much more designed to fail you can get, why even put rubber cover over the switch if you are going to let water in anyway? 

I have not seen the new switch, but would hope this major flaw would be corrected.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

spacedout said:


> If I look at my 2012 with the trunk open, you can see in all 4 corners of the switch they designed the rubber to have an exposed, cut corner. I'm not sure how much more designed to fail you can get, why even put rubber cover over the switch if you are going to let water in anyway?
> 
> I have not seen the new switch, but would hope this major flaw would be corrected.


The problem is the rubber you see is suppose to seal out the water. However the top part of the original switch is not sealed well. You will see the difference when you replace it.

You could put a little extra silicone around it just to be safe. I did not do it but I have not had any issues with the new switch.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds good bigluke! Please feel free to follow up with us after your dealership visit.

Best Regards,

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

